# Getting nervous



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well Tilly was booked in on wed to get the keyhole done but they just rang and asked would I prefer to get it done tomorrow, 
Of course I said yes as I'm on a weeks holidays from work so would give me more time with her after the opp, 
But now that I hung up the phone the nerves are starting to kick in😱😱😱😱😱

What will I be like tomorrow. A blubbering over active mom dropping her baby off to a slaughter house😒


Jeanie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Jeanie .. it is natural to feel emotional about this .... by tomorrow evening it will all be over and Tilly will be home wanting lots of mummy love xxx

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Ahh Jeanie .. it is natural to feel emotional about this .... by tomorrow evening it will all be over and Tilly will be home wanting lots of mummy love xxx
> 
> Thinking of you xxx


Thanks Jo jo, 
I'll either be in the pub all day tomorrow or scrubbing the house from top to bottom😰😰😰😰
Either way I'll have to keep busy, x 



Jeanie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pub sounds good  .... yes you must keep busy busy busy ... the vet will call you when she comes around .. then you will relax   

I do feel for you, how will I feel when my girls have this done? worried sick .. more to the point how will I feel when my Honey has puppies ... think I need a strong cuppa just thinking about it, wow it will be amazing and I will be in my element .. I have been dreaming of it for so long... xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol i was the same with delta called up exspecting an apointment the next week and they said they had an opening the next day. but it was good to get it over with.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Don't worry, I was the same only a couple of weeks ago! Tilly will be fine and afterwards you will look back and wonder why you worried about it so much! (it is because we are all big softies  xx)


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Pub sounds good  .... yes you must keep busy busy busy ... the vet will call you when she comes around .. then you will relax
> 
> I do feel for you, how will I feel when my girls have this done? worried sick .. more to the point how will I feel when my Honey has puppies ... think I need a strong cuppa just thinking about it, wow it will be amazing and I will be in my element .. I have been dreaming of it for so long... xxx


Ohhhhhhhh Honey will be having puppies,? 
"hi Alan (my boyfriend ) ur the bestest boyfriend in the whole wide world can we please get poo no 2" 😄😄😄

I can only imagine the response, 

Fair play to u Jo Jo for breeding, I don't think I'd have it in me, 


Jeanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Sezra said:


> Don't worry, I was the same only a couple of weeks ago! Tilly will be fine and afterwards you will look back and wonder why you worried about it so much! (it is because we are all big softies  xx)


My boyfriend keeps saying " she's a dog" stop worrying, 
If he says it once more ill get him keyhole cauterised 😜


Jeanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

kendal said:


> Lol i was the same with delta called up exspecting an apointment the next week and they said they had an opening the next day. but it was good to get it over with.


Hopefully, I'll be happy when I see her cute little face tomorrow evening and her little tail wagging, 😢
Getting emotional just thinking of it, (what am I like) 😄


Jeanie x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow, let us know how she gets on.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, got her the baby vests today😄




























Ok mom I can get over the stupid pink horsey brand jumper, but seriously a BABY VEST?????? 


Jeanie x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> My boyfriend keeps saying " she's a dog" stop worrying,
> If he says it once more ill get him keyhole cauterised 😜
> 
> 
> Jeanie x


Oh that gave me a laugh, Jeanie! And your wee one will be fine!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Interested to see Tilly about the same age as Hattie. Intended to have her done now as well but we are halfway though puppy socialisation classes, when I mentioned it you would have thought I had suggested I had her injected with leprosy! Anyway I have a dilemer, puppy classes finish in three weeks when I intend to get Hattie spayed. I am away at Badminton Horse trials at the begining of May and Hattie will be with the boarder I have used for the last 15yrs but obviously cannot take a bitch in season! At the moment I intend to finish puppy school then whip her off to vets so she gets spayed before I go away just hope all the dates fit in! Jeanie it will be ok wish we humans could have the same!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good call Jeanie. So pleased you are getting her keyhole spayed. My Millie was spayed the normal way, I then heard about keyhole spaying about a week later  I really wish I'd known about it sooner. Poor Millie had a slow recovery. Everybody who has had the keyhole spaying bounce back really well.

Keep us posted, I'm absoluately sure she will be fine.  Love the baby vest.

Here's Millie directly after her op in her baby vest.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll keep ye posted. Will try and keep myself busy for the day. Thanks again for yer posts. X 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> Ohhhhhhhh Honey will be having puppies,?
> "hi Alan (my boyfriend ) ur the bestest boyfriend in the whole wide world can we please get poo no 2" &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;
> 
> I can only imagine the response,
> ...


lol I haven't done it yet ha ha ha, but all my research has been heading for the day I raise a litter, its my dream to experience it for myself and to do it well .. going to get some more hands on experience within the next couple of weeks, my friends dog is expecting pups, I know it will be more emotional when Honey has pups ..   



Jeanie said:


> My boyfriend keeps saying " she's a dog" stop worrying,
> If he says it once more ill get him keyhole cauterised &#55357;&#56860;
> 
> Jeanie x


Now that is so funny ... 

.. not just a dog, she is *Tilly the Cockapoo *.. tut tut tut .. your boyfriend needs to learn this quickly ..... cockapoo him Jeanie


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jean, she'll be fine, try not to worry and keep busy, busy, busy. Personally I'd forget about cleaning the house and go shopping!

Good luck lovely Tilly. You'll be back to normal in no time at all.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

This was me last week - I won't say don't worry - because you will! No point trying to control your emotions [I blubbered at the vets but he did kindly take her first due to neurotic owner!]
As for keeping yourself busy - nope - daren't hoover in case the phone rang - could not concentrate on anything!
But - when you collect her you will be delighted to see how fab she is doing and the next day - back to normal! The scar is less than 2cms - dry and neat - we had no need to cover it! 
Treacle bounding around as normal - hardest part is keeping them restrained! 
Tilly will be fine - promise x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Nadhak said:


> This was me last week - I won't say don't worry - because you will! No point trying to control your emotions [I blubbered at the vets but he did kindly take her first due to neurotic owner!]
> As for keeping yourself busy - nope - daren't hoover in case the phone rang - could not concentrate on anything!
> But - when you collect her you will be delighted to see how fab she is doing and the next day - back to normal! The scar is less than 2cms - dry and neat - we had no need to cover it!
> Treacle bounding around as normal - hardest part is keeping them restrained!
> Tilly will be fine - promise x


Awh thanks a million. That was a lovely post, and had def calmed me a bit. 
So no Hoover, 
Looks like its the pub so. Just incase the phone rings 😄


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

So tossing and turning all night, 
Up since 7.30 on my hols from work, 
Went down to wake Tilly at 8 for Cockapoo cuddles, 
Just bringing her for a little walk before I leave home at 9.30 to drop her to vets,,

Def sign of a stressed/ worried OVER ACTING mom, 
God help me if I had children 😄😄😄😄


Jeanie x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, they are just as much to us as children, really. We worry about them in the same way, don't we?


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tilly groggy in car on way home😷








Tilly's war wounds, 😷😪









Was shocked at how much hair had to be shaven off😁
Well Tilly is home, 
Panic over, 
Dropped her off at 10 and she was bringing done at around 11.30' 
Vet phone at 1pm and said we could pick up whenever as she was up and about, 
Called at 1.30pm she greeted us at the door with the expression get me out of here. ( even though tail was wagging) 
Vet gave us 5days of painkillers and give her a small meal tonight and back to normal activity tomorrow, 
She's very groggy so just sleeping it off at the mo, 

Thanks for all yer lovely comments and reassurance. 


Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Tilly, we hope you have a speedy recovery. 
love and kisses from Mo and Lady


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

She will probably sleep most of the day - it is when she wakes you will have trouble keeping her from jumping around. Keyhole surgery is great though - I expect her recovery period will be a lot shorter


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tressa said:


> She will probably sleep most of the day - it is when she wakes you will have trouble keeping her from jumping around. Keyhole surgery is great though - I expect her recovery period will be a lot shorter


Thanks Tressa, 
Ur dead right, she's asleep since we came home, with the odd grunt u wouldn't even know she was here, 
Can't wait to get my cheeky little baby back on form x 


Jeanie x


----------



## sbax (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Jeanie. Hope Tilly will have a good sleep and feel much better by tomorrow. When we had our lab spayed the vet warned me that she might whine a lot that evening after we got her home. She did - and I was glad to be warned in advance. Vet said it was the anaesthetic wearing off but that she was not in pain. If I hadn't been told I would have rushed her in, as she sounded distressed. I was quite upset anyway, but all was O.K. thank goodness. Maybe with keyhole this doesn't happen. You will feel better tomorrow too - but tired, I guess and Tilly will need to be quiet too. Best wishes.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

So glad to hear that all went well with Tilly's op and I'm sure her recovery will go as smoothly.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Jean - pleased to hear all is well - the pic of her in the car is just too cute! - you take such good pics!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Hi Jean - pleased to hear all is well - the pic of her in the car is just too cute! - you take such good pics!


Awh thanks a million, well she is feelin so sorry for herself I'm leaving her sleep in our room for the first time ever😳😳😳😳
Just so I can keep an eye on her 😉











Jeanie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Tilly's tummy is all shaved .... and she still looks totally beautiful  

How is Tilly today Jeanie?


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Jo Jo I was a bit shocked at the amount of hair that he shaved off, 
The only good thing is that it's like a up and under so when she's standing you can't really see it, 
Also she doesn't have to wear the baby vest. Yippee, 
She's great, I left her sleep in our room last night, she woke me at 9am with loads of sloppy kisses, 
I would say she's around 90% today, 
She's just a bit cautious as she's moving around, no doubt by tonight she' ll be back to her hyper cheeky self😉


Jeanie x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Glad to hear Tilly's pretty much back to normal, do you think you'll let her sleep in your room from now on 

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Claire, 
I would personally have no prob with it, but my boyfriend wouldn't be so keen, 
It would start in the room then in the bed😁
Tilly gets the best of both worlds, 
I usually go to bed before my boyfriend so Tilly comes with me and then when my boyfriend comes to bed he'll put her down to the kitchen to her own bed, 
Best of both worlds x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Perhaps you could tell him that Tilly needs another few nights in your room "convalescing" and then maybe he'll get used to her being in there and she can stay - hehehe 

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Bertie Brown said:


> Perhaps you could tell him that Tilly needs another few nights in your room "convalescing" and then maybe he'll get used to her being in there and she can stay - hehehe
> 
> Clare and Bertie


And pigs will fly😄😄😄😄😄😄
Somehow I think she'll be back to her usual routine tonight, x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Glad to hear that Tilly is fine and recovering well. xxx


----------

